# 1938 canti Autocycle Deluxe



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Well a little adjustment I fixed the brake problem and everything seems to be working fine. If it isn't raining this weekend I should be able to get it out for at least 10-15 miles. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2014)

*Freakin wow!!!*

This thing is super sweet. Congrads on getting it. Rob.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 8, 2014)

*Nice*

Nice Bike !!!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh my!  That is sooo SICK!


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 8, 2014)

That's a real nice pinstripe survivor!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2014)

She looks right at home with that beautiful Georgia countryside, Shawn.
Very nice acquisition!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 8, 2014)

A lot to like about that one!
So, do you have any bicycles left on your want list now that so many are crossed of?
Chris


----------



## Curtis68 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Congrats!!*

Very, very nice bike!!!


----------



## larock65 (Jul 9, 2014)

*One word.*

Beautiful!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> A lot to like about that one!
> So, do you have any bicycles left on your want list now that so many are crossed of?
> Chris




Here is what I still hope to own someday:
1. Bluebird
2. Aerocycle (prefer blue/cream-Chicago Cycle)
3. '41 Colson Clipper Double Eagle (prefer two tone green)
4. 39 Mercury Pacemaker (lit tank)
5. teens HD Motobike
6. '38-9 Arrow
7. '34 Elgin Falcon
8. Correct, original or restored high wheel bike that is ridable

V/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 10, 2014)

"High End" hoarder.....!!!!

Nice bike!!!


----------



## Greg M. (Jul 11, 2014)

*Very nice...*

I know I was wondering what you were selling your restored Autocycle Super Deluxe for.
That was a very nice upgrade for sure!
Do both your buttons work for the horn and the speedo light?
And does your speedometer work?
Enjoy riding it.

Greg M.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Greg M. said:


> I know I was wondering what you were selling your restored Autocycle Super Deluxe for.
> That was a very nice upgrade for sure!
> Do both your buttons work for the horn and the speedo light?
> And does your speedometer work?
> ...




Speedo works but the EA buttons are not hooked up. All of the wiring is still in the tank and my number one winter project will be to rewire the Xbar switches and get everything working to include lights and horn. What I need is some of the original cloth wiring. What I may wind up doing is buying some repo wiring and 'weathering' it to match the patina of the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Speedo works but the EA buttons are not hooked up. All of the wiring is still in the tank and my number one winter project will be to rewire the Xbar switches and get everything working to include lights and horn. What I need is some of the original cloth wiring. What I may wind up doing is buying some repo wiring and 'weathering' it to match the patina of the bike. V/r Shawn



That bike was fun doing pull ups on


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That bike was fun doing pull ups on




Is that why the rims are oblong? Just kidding the rims are actually pretty true and the bike rides great! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> "High End" hoarder.....!!!!
> 
> Nice bike!!!




Thanks Lawrence--but I prefer discriminating collector though! V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 12, 2014)

GREAT LOOKING AUTOCYCLE!
IT HAS EVERYTHING, BUT A LOCKING FORK. 
CAN I HELP YOU WITH THAT?
ENJOY!,
WES
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## Djshakes (Jul 12, 2014)

Shawn, I have some cloth wiring. It is gold in color but the good multi-strand.  You can distress it. When you are ready I will send you out some. I have a spool of it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks Tim,
    It will be a few months--I'm huffing paint right now! V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Jul 12, 2014)

Beautiful bike Shawn. As far as I am concerned, perfect original finishes. The way I like to see originality, worn here and there but not to excess. The bike flows just right for me. Great find.


----------

